# 0 fiber diet?



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Is anyone else on a ZERO FIBER DIET?

I have colonic inertia. If i eat more then 8g fiber my small intestine is totally jammed up. I will do a large enema and the water comes out clean !!! as its all in my small intestine!

If i eat very low amounts of fiber. I can use an enema and it works.

So i guess i will have to juice my vegetables and eat meat?

If anyone else has this problem, please tell me your diet.

Regards


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you take anything every day to help you have BM's? (Besides edemas?)


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

No. I cannot get intestinal formula.

I have started CASTOR OIL every other day. After 5 hours of drinking it i do a chamomile tea enema and it flushes my gut.

Do you know if castor oil is safe 3x a week long term??


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

No, sorry, but I can't answer your castor oil question/don't know. I used to do the enema thing too, every morning one or two before work.

If I were you, I'd try taking a supplement every day instead. The ingredients for Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 are:

Curacao and Cape Aloe leaf (wild harvested), Senna leaf and pod (organic ingredients), Cascara Sagrada aged bark, Oregon Grape root, Hawaiian Yellow Ginger root (organic ingredients), Garlic bulb (organic ingredients) and Hababero pepper (wild harvested).

I would at least buy some senna (it's inexpensive) and start with that, perhaps mix it with some garlic or at least garlic pills. Magnesium has been helpful to a lot of people on this board (I never liked it).

You could also try prune *juice, *fish oil supplements (they make me boo-boo like crazy, I can't take them), stuff like that.

I would go with the senna/garlic pills/magnesium first and see how that goes.

You have to take supplements every day, at about the same time. Don't skip days.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Ive tried senna. Works for one day then stops.

Id prefer to use enemas as its muxh safer. Those laxatives cause the colon to turn white.

However i loved castor oil. 2tbsp empty stomsch with black coffee in the AM cleans me out. But as its a stimulant it can cause worse constipation in the long rub


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Ive tried senna. Works for one day then stops.

Id prefer to use enemas as its muxh safer. Those laxatives cause the colon to turn white.

However i loved castor oil. 2tbsp empty stomsch with black coffee in the AM cleans me out. But as its a stimulant it can cause worse constipation in the long rub


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Ive tried senna. Works for one day then stops.

Id prefer to use enemas as its muxh safer. Those laxatives cause the colon to turn white.

However i loved castor oil. 2tbsp empty stomsch with black coffee in the AM cleans me out. But as its a stimulant it can cause worse constipation in the l
ong rub


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Most of us here need to take something to help us go, so I wouldn't worry too much about getting addicted to it nor it worsening your constipation. You have to think, what are the alternatives?

For most of us here, the ones that more fiber makes matters worse? We have chronic constipation, probably due to an imbalance in the gut flora (dysbiosis). It is probably not going to go away by itself, that's why we take what we have to, or we'd be ...um....well, really constipated.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

ok/ thats true.

enemas are no where near as good as an oral cleansing ha ha !

Castor oils mechanism of action was recetnly discovered. It stimulates motility in the small and large intestine through some mechanism i cannot remmeber.

Most sites say do not take for more then 7 days.

I was planning on taking it every other day. It works so damn good i feel better.

thanks for your replies here.

I have vancomycin and rifaxminan, My FMT donor has passed a stool test. I am just waiting on him to do the blood tests. Then i will be taking these antibitoics for 3 weeks. Followed with FMT + ducolax for a few weeks. Hope i get cured


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Keep us posted, especially on the FMT and good luck!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

blackfox said:


> ok/ thats true.
> 
> enemas are no where near as good as an oral cleansing ha ha !
> 
> ...


Okay I have more questions:

*1.) Does the facility you are getting your FMT at have a website, a direct link that you can post?*

*2.) Name of doctor(s) that will be administering it?*

*3.) Do you know how much it costs with and especially without insurance?*

*4.) How are they going to administer the FMT? (Orally? Rectally? Through the nasal cavity? Direct injection into the intestines?)*

*5.) Are you getting just one FMT or a series of them? If more than one, how far apart in time are they and how many will you get?*

*6.) Did they give you a success rate for this procedure, or could you ask approximately what it is?*

Any other pertinent information would be appreciated.

Personally? I think FMT's are the only hope most of us have for an actual cure. Unfortunately here in America you can't get one for chronic constipation.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

*1.) Does the facility you are getting your FMT at have a website, a direct link that you can post?*

I will be doing FMT at home, as a clinic will cost 5k + with the same procedure i can replicate at home. Here is my info http://thepowerofpoop.com/

*2.) Name of doctor(s) that will be administering it?*

Dr. Blackfox 

*3.) Do you know how much it costs with and especially without insurance?*

I paid $150 AUD for a PCR Feacal multiplex pathogen test for my donor. Next im doing basic blood tests on him which the government hopefully will cover. If not then it will probably cost me 100-200$

*4.) How are they going to administer the FMT? (Orally? Rectally? Through the nasal cavity? Direct injection into the intestines?)*

I will be using the rectal syringe + catheter method. 2 x 60ml syringes per infusion connected to a rectal catheter. Inject 10-12" into the colon

*5.) Are you getting just one FMT or a series of them? If more than one, how far apart in time are they and how many will you get?*

I will be doing one every 2-4 days, whilst taking duculax (cant do enemas during this, so i hope ducolax works)

*6.) Did they give you a success rate for this procedure, or could you ask approximately what it is?*

Nobody knows. It seems it either cures you, or doesnt work. Prof Borody from Australia has the most experience and he cured his own constipation. He has his constipation patients on vancomycin for nearly a year, as he has discovered its clostradium that causes constipation NOT LOW FIBER DIET !

My protocal will be this

3 weeks:

500mg rifaxamin 2x a day

125mg vancomycin 2x a day

250mg lactoferrin 2x a day

Stop antibiotics. 24 hours later start colonoscopy prep solution. 24 hours later once the colon is clean and the antibiotics are gone, start the infusions whilst taking duculax to maintain motility.

Hopefully cured !


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Good luck blackfox!


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Cheers. Will update once im on abx.

By the way. I really need a good herbal laxative. The daily enemas have stripped my mucosal Layer im pretty sure. Getting some inflammation and irritation.

Really pisses me off i cannot get intestinal formula #1.

I've tried lots of sennas and they work once and that's it.

Any ideaz? Im not so keen on senna aa it turns the colon white.

Castor oil works but its a purge... need something gentle but effective


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I mentioned laxative-type stuff up ^there^, my second post, 4 posts down from the top (yours).

P.S. I tried two FMT's by myself, it can get very gross/messy. That's why I asked the questions I did.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

blackfox--have you tried triphala? that's an herbal laxative.

and yes good luck with your FMT...


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes it doesn't work.

My concern with regular laxatives is that its known to turn the colon differnt colours due to potential damage...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've read a number of articles that state that melanosis coli is no longer considered a dangerous condition. it does make it easier to detect polyps during a colonoscopy but that is due to the changed color of the colon--it makes the polyps show up better. the polyps are not caused by melanosis coli.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9188145

my gastro docs have also told me the same thing, i had it; they were not concerned. neither was my colorectal surgeon. they all told me to take whatever i needed to go, which in my case was stimulant laxatives. it was better than repeatedly developing an impaction.

this is just what i have found through reading and what my doctors told me...not trying to argue or anything like that.

it is the anthraquinones in herbal laxatives that cause melanosis coli. dulcolax (bisacodyl) does not contain anthraquinones like the herbals do.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

flossy said:


> Good luck blackfox!


Hey there

My donor tested all good !

Starting FMT very soon.

I am blogging my experience on my friends new forum.

http://helprestore.me/index.php?threads/doing-fmt-for-severe-idiopathic-constipation-updates-inside.4/

Prefer the layout there and since the microbiome effects things other then IBS its a better platform.

Come along for the ride if you want.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Keep us posted here, blackfox.

I like that board layout but I think you shouldn't have to register just to read posts (unless I am incorrect).


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes good luck and please try to keep us posted here if you can.

agree with Flossy about registering. i don't want to register over there either. i think one should be able to read without registering. just IMO.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

annie7 said:


> yes good luck and please try to keep us posted here if you can.
> 
> agree with Flossy about registering. i don't want to register over there either. i think one should be able to read without registering. just IMO.


I started abx yesterday.

Annie7 would you mind telling me your ducolax dose and regime?

I took 5mg last night and it didnt work

cheers


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i had to take 3 dulcolax pills (15 mg) . i took milk of magnesia as well since the combo of milk of mag and dulcolax worked better for me than just dulcolax alone.

about dulcolax-- and maybe you've already read this but one thing to remember is not to take dulcolax within an hour of taking any antacids, milk of magnesia, acid reducers or drinking milk. this is what the manufacturer advises on their website and it's on the box as well. dulcolax has a protective coating and all those things tend to erode that and which makes the cramping worse. because of this i always took milk of mag as few hours after taking dulcolax.

good luck with everything.


----------



## Moreaux (Jul 2, 2016)

Blackfox - you will have a much wider audience if you open the boards for people to lurk (read) without the registration requirement. If a site requires me to register before even seeing content I move on to something else, as do many others. I also can't help but feel now that you are using this site site as a way to draw users to your site which is kind of shady. You posted that link knowing full well that people would have to register and it makes me question your motives. If you were truly trying to help others the content would be readily available. Not trying to be harsh, but I suspect I am not the only one who thinks this.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Moreaux said:


> Blackfox - you will have a much wider audience if you open the boards for people to lurk (read) without the registration requirement. If a site requires me to register before even seeing content I move on to something else, as do many others. I also can't help but feel now that you are using this site site as a way to draw users to your site which is kind of shady. You posted that link knowing full well that people would have to register and it makes me question your motives. If you were truly trying to help others the content would be readily available. Not trying to be harsh, but I suspect I am not the only one who thinks this.


Hi

It is not actually my forum. Its my friends who asked me to log there. I am also logging on another forum too.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

annie7 said:


> i had to take 3 dulcolax pills (15 mg) . i took milk of magnesia as well since the combo of milk of mag and dulcolax worked better for me than just dulcolax alone.
> 
> about dulcolax-- and maybe you've already read this but one thing to remember is not to take dulcolax within an hour of taking any antacids, milk of magnesia, acid reducers or drinking milk. this is what the manufacturer advises on their website and it's on the box as well. dulcolax has a protective coating and all those things tend to erode that and which makes the cramping worse. because of this i always took milk of mag as few hours after taking dulcolax.
> 
> good luck with everything.


ok.

i will try 3 pills next time.

Next thing i am trying is intestinal formula 1


----------



## Moreaux (Jul 2, 2016)

Blackfox - my apologies - again not trying to be harsh. Appreicate the explaination. Are you intending on giving us updated on this site?


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

Moreaux said:


> Blackfox - you will have a much wider audience if you open the boards for people to lurk (read) without the registration requirement. If a site requires me to register before even seeing content I move on to something else, as do many others. I also can't help but feel now that you are using this site site as a way to draw users to your site which is kind of shady. You posted that link knowing full well that people would have to register and it makes me question your motives. If you were truly trying to help others the content would be readily available. Not trying to be harsh, but I suspect I am not the only one who thinks this.


i agree Moreaux


----------

